
First Detailed Microscopy Evidence of Bacteria at the Lower Size Limit of Life - Libertatea
http://newscenter.lbl.gov/2015/02/27/ultra-small-bacteria/
======
hga
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9126977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9126977)

------
tempodox
Fascinating!

I would love to make a startup that boosts science and exploration. Any ideas?

~~~
Synaesthesia
Smoke some weed for inspiration

~~~
tempodox
Sounds like boosting science & exploration all right. Funding should be a
cinch.

